# Google Calendar ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Google Calendar dose anyone know if you can put Google Calendar on your desktop if so what are the directions ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8 has a calendar app in the Metro screen, you should be able to add Google to that calendar.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 is this the same Google calendar your talking about I want to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4q5p8QILLg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then why don't you?

I was saying you should use the app in Windows instead.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 am not technical is the app in Windows mean you have to always use your browser to do reminders and to do list ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are help pages you can read https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/2465776?hl=en
https://support.google.com/calendar/?hl=en#topic=6076998


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten is this the same Google calendar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4q5p8QILLg
do you have to use your browser to do your reminders and to do list could you do it on your desktop


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I gave you the help pages in order to give you all available info, please read through them, and yes that looks like Google calendar. 
More info on it https://www.alaska.edu/google/calendar-instructions/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

sportman3 said:


> Masterchiefxx17 am not technical is the app in Windows mean you have to always use your browser to do reminders and to do list ?


No, its a physical app in the Windows Start Screen. It should be labeled Calendar.

Calendar app help - Windows Help


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 looking for something like Google calendar which goes on the desktop which dose reminders and to do list are theses like Google calendar http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/activen...ws-8-computer/ http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en...1-deb98f5818c0


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to the Charms menu by moving your mouse to the top right of your screen and select Start.

Then you should see an icon labeled Calendar at which you can add accounts like Google.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 thanks not technical looking for something like Google calendar which dosenot go on the desktop do theses go on the desktop which dose reminders and to do list are theses like Google calendar http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/activen...ws-8-computer/ http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en...1-deb98f5818c0


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The link's you posted don't lead anywhere.

Why don't you just follow what the video shows above?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 is their a safe place to download programs like to do list and task reminders ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you would read the instructions provided, you would find out how to do these things, you should not need to download anything.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I mean not going with Google calendar cause can not work from desktop you have to open up browser I have others to do list and tasktop programs I can post em need a safe download place


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What about this How to Add Gadgets Back to Windows 8.1


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten what is this How to Add Gadgets Back to Windows 8.1 you mean use Google calendar from desktop instead of opening browser ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a gadget pack which includes a calendar, please read the info provided.


----------

